# 2TB upgrade kit for Tivo HD



## ramp1s (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm new to Tivo, just started using my new Tivo HD yesterday  I want to increase the HD capacity as much as possible. Has anyone here used the 2TB upgrade kit from dvrupgrade.com ? If so, what was your experience with it? Thanks in advance for any feedback or reviews. Weaknees also has a 2TB upgrade kit, but the weaknees kit is one internal and one external HD, and I want both disks to be internal.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

There are no kits for 2 internal drives for the Tivo HD. Only 1 internal and 1 external. At dvrupgrade as well as weaknees.


----------



## wjdjr (Sep 5, 2002)

I've added the 2tb upgrade kit (an internal replacement drive and an external in a third-party drive unit) on 6 of my Tivo's (3 on the original series 3 units and 3 on the newer HD units). I find that they work well and really had no problem installing them and getting them working. I actually think that having one external drive is a better solution than the previous practice of cramming two drives into a unit designed for one.

Beyond that, I've had dealings with DVRupgrade for some years now, first as upgrade to various DTV units as well as stand alone TiVo units. I find them very responsive and a first class firm to do business with so if you do have any problems I'm sure they can work you through them.


----------



## ramp1s (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and recommendation! If one of the two 1TB drives is external, I wish DVRupgrade would say so explicitly on their product description page (like Weaknees does). I ordered the 2TB kit from DVRupgrade anyway, and I'm looking forward to enjoying the increased capacity of my new Tivo HD.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Holy crap! You spent $649.00 for a drive upgrade kit when you could have just bought the bare drives for less than half that and done the upgrade yourself? With all of the info on performing drive upgrades listed in this forum with simple step-by-step procedures (one of the big ones is posted by Weaknees, no less), I'm amazed at how many people jump on the DVRUpgrade or Weaknees bandwagon and pay their ridiculous prices for drive upgrades.

Before you come back at me with the retort that you'd rather pay for the convenience to have the drives upgraded by someone else I suggest you look into what's actually involved with performing a drive upgrade. The amount of extra work involved is minimal at best at and doesn't require a lot of time. The actual effort to install the drives is exactly the same if you're using a preconfigured "kit" or installing your own drives.

One word of caution about adding large drives in a Tivo - you will want to fill the drive to it's maximum capacity and get into the habit of using it to archive your TV shows and movies. That's perfectly fine, at least until one of the drives craps out on you, and it's not a matter of if, but rather when they will die. When that happens, you can kiss hundreds of hours of shows goodbye. The point is, you'd be better served by offloading your recorded shows to a PC and archiving them to DVD-R or other media if you want to keep them long term (now that TTG is part of the latest Tivos I can discuss this openly). You free up a lot of hard drive space and reduce the risk of losing everything you've recorded. 

There's a procedure for creating HD-DVDs using regular DVD media and your existing burner posted over at the AVS Forums in the HD DVD Software section (it's a sticky). I do this for many HD movies but I usually try to watch any TV shows I've recorded within a short time period after it airs to further reduce the risk of losing any shows. I always delete them after viewing to make room for future recordings. I do have large drives installed in my S3 Tivos (500GB each) but that's mainly to serve as safeguard in case I go out of town and won't be able to watch anything for an extended period.

Obviously, everyone's viewing habits aren't the same as mine so just take this as a friendly suggestion. There's nothing more disconcerting than losing months of recorded programs due to a drive failure. The larger the drive, the greater the loss, so keep that in mind.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

ramp1s said:


> Thanks for the replies and recommendation! If one of the two 1TB drives is external, I wish DVRupgrade would say so explicitly on their product description page (like Weaknees does). I ordered the 2TB kit from DVRupgrade anyway, and I'm looking forward to enjoying the increased capacity of my new Tivo HD.


Sorry about that, we'll look into making that clearer.

Thanks for your support and also thanks for joining the TC Club!

Lou


----------

